# [SOLVED] Kernel upgrade to 4.4.6 hangs without logs.

## C5ace

Kernel upgrade to 4.4.6 hangs without logs.

Tried to upgrade the kernels of my desktop and notebook fron kernel 4.1.12 upgrade to 4.4.6. Both systems freeze during booting with 4.4.6. No dmsg, No messages logs. Previous kernel upgrades always worked smooth as silk.

Using: OpenRC, eudev, Xfce,  

Desktop configration:

Genkernel with /etc/genkernel.conf additional options:

MENUCONFIG="yes"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MDADM="yes"

MDADM_CONFIG="/etc/mdadm.conf"

DISKLABEL="yes"

KNAME="genkernel-G_ROOT"

Boot: Grub-static

grub.conf:

title PROXY-64 domdadm LABEL=G_ROOT Gentoo Linux 4.4.6-gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-G_ROOT-x86_64-4.4.6-gentoo net.ifnames=0 root=/dev/ram0 domdadm real_root=LABEL=G_ROOT

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-G_ROOT-x86_64-4.4.6-gentoo

No error reported in genkernel.log

------------------

Notebook configration:

Genkernel with /etc/genkernel.conf additional options:

MENUCONFIG="yes"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

DISKLABEL="yes"

KNAME="genkernel-HP_ROOT"

Boot: Grub-static

grub.conf:

title PROXY-64 domdadm LABEL=HP_ROOT Gentoo Linux 4.4.6-gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-HP_ROOT-x86_64-4.4.6-gentoo net.ifnames=0 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=LABEL=HP_ROOT

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-HP_ROOT-x86_64-4.4.6-gentoo

No error reported in genkernel.log

-------------------

----------

## C5ace

[SOLVED]

Cause:

/usr/src/linux-4.4.6-gentoo/include/linux/string.h line 117:

'char *strreplace(char *s, char old, char new);' causes compile failure.

"new" is a C++ keyword.

Fix:

Changing to 'char *strreplace(char *s, char oldstr, char newstr);'  and rebuilding the kernel and app-emulation/virtualbox and related fixes the problem. 

VirtualBox.

VirtualBbox internal runtime and build compilers and assemblers use the kernel sources.

----------

## slamp

I confirmed this bug and this solution.

I got it when doing 

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox

Cause: 

/usr/src/linux-4.4.6-gentoo/include/linux/string.h line 117:42 

'char *strreplace(char *s, char old, char new);' causes compile failure. 

I applied the same fix as c5ace 

Changing to 'char *strreplace(char *s, char oldstr, char newstr);'

I found a reference also here: https://www.virtualbox.org/pipermail/vbox-dev/2015-August/013368.html

----------

## smalldog

 *C5ace wrote:*   

> [SOLVED]
> 
> Cause:
> 
> /usr/src/linux-4.4.6-gentoo/include/linux/string.h line 117:
> ...

 

You save my life. Thanks so much  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

